# Where does your dog like to be rubbed?



## Cassie (Jan 27, 2010)

Belly rubs!! Belly rubs!! Belly rubs!!!! Nothin' better!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Both dogs (actually all of the dogs I've ever had) - their butts. 

Jacks also likes being stroked or brushed on his chest. I think it relaxes him. He will literally sit There with his eyes sagging or closing. 

Belly rubs - both guys, right on the ridge of their rib cages. 

The collie likes having his ears rubbed too - he just about falls over making bear noises.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

My boyz :--heart:their ears rubbed, and rubbed, and rubbed, and rubbed...:--big_grin:


----------



## cisobe (Feb 22, 2010)

Tobey isn't picky... I think he loves being rubbed all over, and is not particular about where, just as long as you're petting/rubbing him he's happy...


----------



## willip (Oct 27, 2010)

Chester LOVES his ears being rubbed, he leans in to the rub so much that in the end he's on his back ready for the belly rub! 
Next to that he loves his neck/chest being scratched/rubbed!
I should get pictures as the positions that he can get himself in just to get that rub are amazing! lol
Loki my collie x lab is belly rubber lover, he also has heavy head syndrome be it your hand, leg, lap...any part of you that he can rest his head on!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Both Reno and Austin love their bellies rubbed.....

Lincoln likes to have his ears and side of his face and chin rubbed. He wouldn't turn down a belly rub either however.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Rookie likes to be lightly scratched under his chin and on his chest. What I love is that I can put my hand out to pet him and he will move his body around until I'm petting him where he wants to be petted at that particular time. He will move so that I am scratching either his ears, chin, chest, or back near the tail. I don't even have to move my hand! He does all the moving.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My golden boy is a butt kind of guy-he loves having his but rubbed or scratched. He will back right up to you for some quality time of scratching or rubbing. 

My golden girl LOVES to have her belly rubbed! Anytime you walk by her when she's laying down, she's ready. If you ignore her, she starts wiggling her butt to make sure you see her so you'll stop to give her a few rubs.


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

Ears, belly and lately her chin!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Both dogs - EVERYWHERE! Especially their ears, butts, and bellies though. Dory likes her chest, and Lucy like her front legs too.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I have to say everywhere, too!! They will both take whatever they can get ... and Paddy will often demand more!

Preferred areas seems to be between the eyes, chest, ears and bum!

And as a by-product to your quest to find his favourite spot, you two will bond so well 

Kim


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Rump, belly, and head. In that order!


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

EARS!!!!!!!! She has a near orgasmic reaction to ear massages.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger's a butt guy. He throws 'er into reverse and pushes his butt (and tail) right into your personal space until you start scratching it. Then he starts his wuffling noises and sometimes turns his head around to make sure you're doing a good job.

In quieter moments, he likes the underside of his chin scratched or his ears rubbed.

And, like all men, he particularly likes the area between his legs rubbed...his chest, you sickos!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Ranger said:


> And, like all men, he particularly likes the area between his legs rubbed...his chest, you sickos!


 
That was MOST definitely my best laugh of the day!! thanks :bowl:


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Teddy loved the ears and his chest. also his muzzle and he had his periods in the summer where he loved bum scratches. he was very against paws


----------



## Tuliplvr (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks all for your responses..got some good laughs!!!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Ears, belly and butt. Asia will walk between my legs and stand while I rub her butt! Spoiled little girl.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oakly prefers ear scritches. Caue is a male **** and loves belly rubs, ear scritches, good dog spot (Chest) rubs and butt scritches.


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Right between his eyes is his favorite, my boyfriend calls it brain scrambles just making tiny circles with all your fingers. Next is his chest and then his belly :]


----------



## Darcy's mom (Jan 11, 2010)

My first thought was her head as she is always putting her head on my lap but as I ponder the question, I am thinking chest area.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Kirby falls to the floor and rolls onto her back for belly rubs. She also like a good butt scratch and/or chest scratch. It depends on the time of day (morning routine is a chest scratch after breakfast) and her mood.

Darby - he doesn't care as long as I'm touching him somewhere and he can be on my lap.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

My girl has no shame.

She, too, is a total butt dog. She turns and puts her bum into anyone's hands who's near by. "Scratchabum scratchabum scratchabum..."

I much prefer ears, chin, and paws. :


----------



## mdfraser (Dec 7, 2010)

Riley of course loves a belly rub, butt rub, and behind the ears. When I'm giving him a belly rub though...you get the "I'm in dog heaven grin" when I rub his front arm pits.


----------

